# Strong 7.1 quake hits off New Zealand coast- Sept. 2016



## CougarKing (1 Sep 2016)

A tsunami on the way?

BBC



> *Powerful quake off New Zealand coast *
> 
> BBC News
> 1 hour ago
> ...


----------

